# Zotac GTX 460 3DP gesichtet!



## Painkiller (22. September 2010)

Zotac bringt eine neues Modell der Nvidia GTX460-Reihe auf den Markt.

Die Karte hört auf den Namen: *Zotac GTX460 3DP*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 3DP steht für 3 Display Ports.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Somit können bis zu *vier Bildschirme* an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen werden. Dies ermöglicht eine maximale Auflösung von 6400 x 1200.

Mit nur 3 Ports kann eine Auflösung von 4800 x 1200 erreicht werden. 

Die Zotac GTX460 3DP ist somit die erste GeForce-Karte die den parallelen Betrieb von vier Bildschirmen unterstützt.

*Zu den Technischen Daten der Karte:*

- GPU 710 MHz (675 sind Standart)
- Shader 1420 MHz (1350 sind Standart)
- VRAM 800 MHz (800 sind Standart)
- Extra: Vollversion von Prince of Persia: The Forgotton Sands


Zu Preis und Verfügbarkeit gibt es noch keine Angaben. Die Karte ist auch noch in keinem Preisvergleich gelistet.


Gruß
Pain

Quelle: Hardwareluxx - ZOTACs GeForce GTX 460 3DP für Betrieb mit vier Bildschirmen


----------



## AngelusDD (22. September 2010)

immer wieder putzig solche multimonitor-geschichten...

und für windows desktop und einige anwendungen durchaus sinnvoll.

lediglich für uns gamer nützt das wenig, wenn eine graka in aktuellen spielen nur genügend leistung hat, um 1 bildschirm a 1920x1200 mit hohen details zu befeuern (und viele alte spiele laufen meist nicht auf so hohen multi-monitor-auflösungen).

da braucht man dann wieder crossfire-x oder in diesem falle hier x-fach SLI


----------



## facehugger (22. September 2010)

Schon deine 3 extra Monitore bestellt Pain Aber trotzdem nette Info, schließe mich sonst meinem Vorredner an...


----------



## Painkiller (22. September 2010)

Wenn die 24" LED-Serie von Samsung endlich mal erscheinen würde^^ xD


----------



## Lower (22. September 2010)

Danke für die News,

aber diese Graka hat wirklich nicht genügend Leistung für 3 geschweige denn 4 Monitore. Da kann man nur 3-way SLI in Betracht ziehen, sonst sieht man eine Diashow!

lg Lower


----------



## facehugger (22. September 2010)

Lower schrieb:


> Danke für die News,
> 
> aber diese Graka hat wirklich nicht genügend Leistung für 3 geschweige denn 4 Monitore. Da kann man nur 3-way SLI in Betracht ziehen, sonst sieht man eine Diashow!
> 
> lg Lower


So ist es


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. September 2010)

Kann mir das durchaus interessant vorstellen ....
Grade im Multiplayer kann ich gerne auf Details und AA/AF verzichten, vorallem wenn ich dadurch mein Sichtfeld erweitern kann ....
Müssen ja auch nich gleich drei FullHD-Monitore sein .....


----------



## Kaktus (22. September 2010)

Verstehe euer Problem nicht. Man muss ja nicht über 3 Bildschirme spielen. Man kann auf dem zweiten Monitor z.B. ICQ, Skype oder sonst was laufen lassen, inklusive Angaben zu Temperaturen und sonstigem. Auf dem dritten Monitor kann man mal einen Film neben bei laufen lassen, tue ich auch in der Regel. 
Ich möchte meinen zweiten Monitor in keinem Fall mehr missen und einen dritten würde ich sicherlich nicht verschmähen. Ein Monitor alleine? Geht mittlerweile gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Hugo78 (22. September 2010)

@Kaktus
Spielen, chaten und einen Film gucken? Alles zur gleichen Zeit?
Dann musst du ne Frau sein. 

Ok ernsthaft, ich bin mal gespannt wie Zotac das gemacht hat, die müssen dem normalen NV Treiber ja vorgaukeln,
 dass sich zwei NVIDIA Karten im System befinden, oder wie oder was?!


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. September 2010)

Naja spielen ist mit der Karte auf 3 Monitoren nicht drin... zum arbeiten / filme kucken usw. benötigt man in den meisten Fällen keine leistungsfähige GPU. Irgendwie nicht ganz stimmig wenn ihr mich fragt.
Höchstens was für 3-Bildschirm-Arbeiter, die gelegentlich auf einem was zocken


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (22. September 2010)

sicher das wirklich 3 oder sogar 4 Bildschirme gleichzeitig angesteuert werden können?
die Gpu-Begrenzung liegt normalerweise bei 2 Stück


----------



## Glühbirne (22. September 2010)

Hmmm, der Sinn dieser Karte erschließt sich mir auch nicht wirklich
Sorry für OT, aber was ist eigentlich aus dieser Karte geworden?:

Geforce GTX 460 mit 2 GiByte und AC Twin Turbo Pro von Zotac - geforce, zotac, fermi

Die würde mich viel mehr interessieren...


----------



## Pixelplanet (22. September 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die Zotac GTX460 3DP ist somit die erste Karte die den parallelen Betrieb von vier Bildschirmen unterstützt.



die HD5xxx Reihe kennste ?


----------



## neuer101 (22. September 2010)

Es sollte vielleicht so heißen:

Die Zotac GTX460 3DP ist somit die erste *Geforce-*Karte die den parallelen Betrieb von vier Bildschirmen unterstützt.


----------



## Bääängel (22. September 2010)

Aber die hertseller können mit hohen zahlen protzen. 

Und wenn es vier mOnitore mit 800x 600 dann packt die graka das vllt.


----------



## tm0975 (23. September 2010)

gerade was treiber betrifft, ist der vorsprung von amd ab 3 monitoren doch beträchtlich und auf experimente mit dieser karte hätte ich da keine lust.

aber zum thema neu:

Radeon HD 6000: Ende Oktober - News Hartware.net


----------



## Painkiller (23. September 2010)

Die News ist schon bekannt. 

Befindet sich sogar schon im Forum.


----------



## Killer1208 (24. September 2010)

Danke für die info ......ach mir reicht meine Karte hehe.......


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2010)

KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> sicher das wirklich 3 oder sogar 4 Bildschirme gleichzeitig angesteuert werden können?
> die Gpu-Begrenzung liegt normalerweise bei 2 Stück


Hab ich mich auch gefragt.
So wie es aussieht(Auflösungsbegrenzung auf 1600x1200!) wird auf den drei Displayports nur ein "echter" Ausgang benutzt und aufgeteilt. 

Wenn Zotac sich nicht die Mühe macht einen eigenen Treiber extra für diese Karte zu schreiben werden die drei Monitore wahrscheinlich als ein Modell erkannt und auch den Betrieb von verschiedenen Bildschirmen stelle ich mir bei dem Prinzip schwierig bis unmöglich vor.


----------



## LordMirdalan (25. September 2010)

Ich weiß net, die Multi Monitor Geschichten kranken doch noch so ähnlich wie Multi GPU Sachen, im Detail noch sehr unausgereift.


----------



## Olstyle (25. September 2010)

Multi Monitoring an sich ist seit zig Jahren ausgreift.

Was manchmal etwas krankt ist die Unterstützung von Spielen für den Betrieb mit riesig breiten Auflösungen. Da die Nvidia Treiber die Simulation eines großen Displays aber eh nur im SLI Betrieb gestatten ist das für diese Karte hier aber eh egal sobald man einen Monitor an den DVI hängt.


----------



## BigBubby (27. September 2010)

Multimonitoring (zumindestens auf Nvidia) funktioniert absolut problemlos. Ati idR auch, auch wenn ich genügend Leute kenne, die da Problemchen hatten, die wurden aber meist nach Mail an Ati mit einen der nächsten Treiber ausgeglichen.

Außerdem ist die Graka nicht gedacht auf 4 Minitoren zu spielen. Manchmal frage ich mich, ob die Leute drüber nachdenken, dass es mehr als Games gibt. Matroxkarten für mehr Bildschirme kosten ein Vermögen. Da kann sowas für kleinere Utnernehmen und Privatperson eine gute alternative sein.


----------

